# 6.6 gallons for 2 Bettas?



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

I've only briefly talked about this on the tropicalfishkeeping forum and they dont think its a good idea.

I'm interested in the PetCo Bookshelf tank because its perfect for the last available space I have for tanks. It's 24" long and a little short, about 6.6 gallons. I almost considered getting this and dividing it up for 3 bettas, but I've decided that's not enough water for them. Would dividing this for 2 bettas be reasonable or is everyone here also settled that every betta should have 5 gallons minimum?


----------



## Connierodz (Oct 8, 2012)

Xeek said:


> I've only briefly talked about this on the tropicalfishkeeping forum and they dont think its a good idea.
> 
> I'm interested in the PetCo Bookshelf tank because its perfect for the last available space I have for tanks. It's 24" long and a little short, about 6.6 gallons. I almost considered getting this and dividing it up for 3 bettas, but I've decided that's not enough water for them. Would dividing this for 2 bettas be reasonable or is everyone here also settled that every betta should have 5 gallons minimum?


3 gallons is good IMO..I have a 3g and a 5g..both bettas are equally happy..


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

A 5 gallon tank is the minimum for dividing for 2 Bettas. A 10 gallon is minimum for 3. It's fine to use that tank, great reviews as well. Most people here prefer 2-2.5 gallons as minimum but in experience, a 1 gallon is minimum. All down to personal preferance.


----------



## Connierodz (Oct 8, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> A 5 gallon tank is the minimum for dividing for 2 Bettas. A 10 gallon is minimum for 3. It's fine to use that tank, great reviews as well. Most people here prefer 2-2.5 gallons as minimum but in experience, a 1 gallon is minimum. All down to personal preferance.


I agree with you..its about water quality


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep. All about ammonia, nitrite, and all that crap!


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

Well I think this tank will be even better for them being long, more swim space at least horizontally than they would normally have.

Its acrylic and I really like glass better, but weight is also a problem because I am literally putting this in a bookcase.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

I think it would be just fine - tricky part will be dividing it.


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

sarahspins said:


> I think it would be just fine - tricky part will be dividing it.


I'm going to do something custom. It had occurred to me to put shock collars on the bettas and when they get outside the yard..... oh no I wouldn't even do that to a dog much less a fish  I'm sure with some time I can come up with a worthy divider with some craft supplies. I really want to do something non permanent though thats pretty sturdy. Are there any water proof temporary adhesives or glues? I'm pretty sure hot glue would dissolve any may not even be safe for fish.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Only divide into two and lots of decorations.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Xeek said:


> I'm going to do something custom. It had occurred to me to put shock collars on the bettas and when they get outside the yard..... oh no I wouldn't even do that to a dog much less a fish  I'm sure with some time I can come up with a worthy divider with some craft supplies. I really want to do something non permanent though thats pretty sturdy. Are there any water proof temporary adhesives or glues? I'm pretty sure hot glue would dissolve any may not even be safe for fish.


i agree with chocalate. It seems a little on the small size, but if you NEED two bettas in that small of a tank, it would only be acceptable to divide into 2 SECTIONS


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Isn't 3 gallons each good small but still works but agreed 1 bett in a tank that size is more interesting.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

The absolute minimum per betta is 1 gallon because of the need to maintain steady tropical water temperature (76 to 86 degrees) without large fluctuations, the need to keep toxins (ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate) down at a reasonable level without spiking, and the need to give the fish room for exercise. The good thing about the bookshelf aquarium you like is that it has more horizontal space than vertical, which is beneficial to this surface-air-breathing species.

As Chocolate and others have said, no more than 2 betta fish for this divided set up. Also make sure to have a quarantine tank in case one gets sick, so they both do not fall ill at the same time.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree.


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

Sivan said:


> The absolute minimum per betta is 1 gallon because of the need to maintain steady tropical water temperature (76 to 86 degrees) without large fluctuations, the need to keep toxins (ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate) down at a reasonable level without spiking, and the need to give the fish room for exercise. The good thing about the bookshelf aquarium you like is that it has more horizontal space than vertical, which is beneficial to this surface-air-breathing species.
> 
> As Chocolate and others have said, no more than 2 betta fish for this divided set up. Also make sure to have a quarantine tank in case one gets sick, so they both do not fall ill at the same time.


I have a quarantine tank right now. Just need to find a permanent home for my crayfish thats in it. He's aggressive, but I think its just in what he established as territory. Not sure what tank I want to put him in yet. I may just bring him and that tank to work for my desk and buy another QT tank.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Hm... My divided tank has your standard craft mesh-and-report cover spines that's in there without adhesives. The divider goes to the bottom of the tank and I have a slightly thicker gravel bed to help keep it up. Initially, I had no problem with this, but one of my two males figured out how to get over (the little bugger!) by pushing the top corner over. For this reason, I'd reccomend keeping the water level atleast an inch lower than the top of the divider and securing the divider at the top as well as the bottom. One of the suggestions I got when asking about the issue of a betta getting over is that you can double divide and therefore have an inch or so between the two divisions. Dunno how the Petco Bookshelf tank is set up, but with this setup you can also hold the heater and filter uptake in this section to help even out filtration and heating in each section.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

But in all honesty one just seems too small even the admistators care guide says 2.5 but can not wait to see the tank.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I say keep one betta in it. I have a PK in my 6.6 and he loves it.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

3 gallons is perfectly fine and I'm sure your bettas will love it.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

I think thats a perfectly acceptable amount of water for 2 bettas. and the double divider with the heater and filter in the middle is the way to go, in my opinion. cant wait to see pix


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am really looking forward to see it.


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

Alright it's all done. I also started it with one female veil tail betta. She was the most perfect one I could find, and still young and small. The tank has a lot of horizontal space for her to swim in so I still think dividing it for one more betta could work fine. I'll need a smaller heater though, because I'm using a 50 watt just temporarily that I had laying around and it's way too long. The next betta I want to be a male plakat. Here's some pictures! The Java Fern may have to go in another tank I have. I suspect it'l get too tall. The stem plants make it look like a sparse forest, it'l fill in more eventually.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

looks great, I think it would be awesome divided too


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

Even though the 6 gallon shelf tank is great, you should get another filter; I heard the one that comes with it is extremely loud >.<


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It would be cooler to just have one but your tank I have heard sponge filters are great.


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

I was considering a heater in a center tiny compartment between 2 dividers and a small sponge filter on either side.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

u can do your heater AND filter in a middle compartment and if u angle your dividers to make a little triangle shaped area in the back they can be hidden in there. thats the way I plan to do it atleast


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice tank love the fish you could use one of those things that turn one aerator tube into two and have two sponge filters.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks good! Your female is adorable too.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

She is pretty small and adorible.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh I am so possibly going to get stomped on for this... (keep in mind, fish keeper 20 years, breeder of different species throughout the years, etc.. so this isn't my first rodeo  )

I actually use these to house some of my pet bettas/breeders in and I have no issues with this tank.

I divide the tanks into three sections. Yes! 3 bettas in the tank! Oh my!

There is actually more room in there than you think, it's like a perfect square for each one that gives them the room to swim around in and be happy. I'll try to get a picture of one set up soon.. but it gives them roughly 2 gallons each, which is a fair amount for a betta. You can have a happy, healthy betta in 2 gallons, they do not need 5 gallons. These are not wild bettas who keep 3 feet of territory. 

So I say, if you want to divide it in half, or in thirds, go right ahead as there is still plenty of room for them. It's about water quality, not quantity.

As for the filter that comes with it.. if it's loud then turn it down.. I put it close to the lowest setting (so there wouldn't be any current) and I hear nothing. I'm sure it's loud if you have the filter turned way up though..


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

AMEN! 2 gallons IS just fine if u are gonna keep up with your water changes. people really do need to calm down on this a bit. thanks for posting that "Myates"


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have been thinking that too divide it zero,one, two dividers.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

You're welcome  

I just roll my eyes (no offense to anyone) who tells new owners and others that they need to have __ size of a tank.

I recommend a gallon being the minimum, but I also tell them it is because finding a heater for that size will already be a bit difficult. And I giggle when it is said that a 2.5 gallon requires less maintenance than a 1 gallon when they are exactly the same for weekly water changes. 

I understand though why some people tell others they need to have more room- it's just love for the species which I get. But being reasonable and realistic is how I prefer to go about things when it comes to people asking about tank sizes.

Do as you please, just don't make people feel bad or they "have to" have certain sizes in order for them to be good pet owners.

(not saying anyone here was doing such things..)

Okay, back on topic.. /end rant! (such a pet peeve of mine lol)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I meant divider like it could be one big tank, two big tanks, or three big tanks and 2.5 is less work and there is excerise room.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Do as you please, just don't make people feel bad or they "have to" have certain sizes in order for them to be good pet owners.


EXACTLY!!! as long as that fish has fresh clean warm water and is fed regularly thats all that matters. obviously u want them to have room to swim but for instance, my boy has plenty of swim room and b/c he has such long heavy fins hes perfectly content to lay around in the roots of his pothos at the top of the water. he makes his "rounds" a couple times a day then back to the roots he goes. A big tank would be wasted on him. I probably will get him a 5gal eventually but hes perfectly happy where he is for the time being


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I was not trying to force anything down on people sorry.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

It wasn't directed at you Chocolate, I was just grumbling in general 

6.6 video of tank example
Here is one of my 6.6 Bookshelf tanks - this is not a complete one- waiting to split some new live plant arrivals, as well as the fish in there aren't permanently homed there, but are there in a holding pattern until I finish building the barracks. Then everything will get a redo-

The male on the left is Bloo (Blooregard Q. Kazoo), which is a male that I need to find a home for, then there is Xander, my old man (yes fin biter) who is a few years old and grumpy, then Anya, Xander's arch nemesis that is older as well.. she isn't colored up right now as I woke them up and covered the back of the tank so she is a little stressed.

Sorry for quality of video, borrowed my mom's camera and not used to it.. can't wait til my new camera gets in to take better pics/vids


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

video link isnt working (for me atleast) but I love the tanks. u can split that 3 ways very nicely apparently


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmm.. wonder why. Silly photobucket. Yes, they do split pretty good with enough room for them.

If this link doesn't work then I will just have to figure it out another time.. bleh.

6.6 tank video


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

2nd link worked


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

Keep in mind when making the dividers that these tanks are bowed so you have to curve the canvas to match the curve in the tank.


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

It's bowed horizontally not vertically so you don't need to curve the canvas. You just have to make sure to cut the canvas the right size depending on what part of the tank it goes. The ends are shorter than the center.

Tank is still doing awesome. Had a scare for a day where she clammed up and hovered above the heater and didn't want to move. She got pale the next morning and had a stress line. After 2 more days she is much better! All opened up swimming around and very excited for food. She isn't too interested in pellets so I'm starting to feed her frozen food. She seems to enjoy that more, I just can't keep giving bloodworms everyday so I'm going to buy some baby brine shrimp today or tomorrow.

I ordered stuff to make the dividers. I wanted black so I will have to use krylon to paint the canvas (not too easy to find black canvas in time for saturday's activities). I'm going to have to go ahead and make a clear divider (if I end up buying a fish saturday, i'm picky) because if I use kyrlon spray paint it needs to cure if its to remain in water and be nontoxic.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So your going to make it where they can see eachother remember to let water flow through.


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> So your going to make it where they can see eachother remember to let water flow through.


Actually the plastic canvas has holes small enough where I really doubt a fish can tell what the other fish is on the other side. It'l break up the shape on the other side a lot. This is used as dividers all the time for bettas and it works fine.

The water flows through mostly unimpeded. I just need to reduce my filter's current by half with it all the way down with a plant or something. My female betta hangs out on the right side of the tank where the current is least. She's a great swimmer compared to my male betta and doesn't really struggle to swim past the filter, she just must hate it anyway. My male betta enjoys a bit of current if its in an isolated area. He will sneak up on the current until he hits it and does a quick tumble, he keeps doing it when he obviously knows where the current is. He's a strange cookie


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks I did not know about the holes.


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That is a cool looking and sturdy looking divider.


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

I also have a hot glue gun, I may not need it but I've done the research and apparently it holds under water and is nontoxic. Also krylon paints are all nontoxic and if you let it cure for several days it should work under water too.

I need to make space to separate 4 or 5 females until I'm ready to put them together for a sorority. I'm waiting mainly for my red one to get bigger and the baby to also get bigger. Not sure if the baby will be big enough in time its only weeks old! Having all the divided space gives me room to house any females that don't get along in a sorority and if I end up with open spaces after I put them in a group then I can get 1 or 2 plakat males


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would say 9ish weeks old.


----------

